# London, May 16-20



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Any British BOTL meet up with a BOTL from Texas? I'll be in London from may 15th, (leaving date) and may 21st (returning date)...

I would appreciate it if y'all could at least guide me to a wonderful B&M...

pm me to let me know if you're available to meet and have a cigar.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Hope you get to meet up with some of the Limey gorillas. Although it's my opinion that the Lumpy bloke doesn't really exist...

As far as B&M, I just know the LCdH and that's in Soho. 100 Wardour Street. If I remember correctly you can get off the tube at the Tottenham Ct. station or Leicester Square and it's an easy walk.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

We will do this. LCdH, Havana Club 15, and tapas. No needs to twist my arm.

Any other takers?

T


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> LCdH, Havana Club 15, and tapas.


what?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> what?


We can meet at Le Casa De Habana and then go next door to Mesa's for a smoke with some fine cuban rum, and eat Spanish Tapas.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> We can meet at Le Casa De Habana and then go next door to Mesa's for a smoke with some fine cuban rum, and eat Spanish Tapas.


oh well in that case alright...

looking foward to it, let me look at our schedule and I'll throw a date out there... does anyone know where the college(?) Drum Tech is?


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

what would be better, weekend or mid-week?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Drum Tech is in Acton, nearest tube station is Turnham Green on the District Line. Out of the station, north up the road (across the roundabout, called The Avenue), 8th on the right (Rugby Road), over the cross roads (still Rugby Road) and done, they are just up on the right hand side of the road. Where in London you coming from?


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

dunno exactly where im staying, parents know more about that stuff than me, but its close to a tube station? Will post again when I know for sure.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Leaving tomorrow afternoon, bringing computer, will post with information when i get there... parents wont tell me where we're staying... its a 'flat' whatever that is.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

flat = apartment, an abode in a block or house, which doesn't take over the whole building.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I can not do a weekday thing. Let me know what your schedule allows and I'll see if I can meet you at the LCdH and have some cigars and tapa's at Mesa's right next door.

T


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Its thursday... I am here off of russel square... I've been to davidoff cigars and got a cuban upman in my pocket... i've made myself familiar with most of the downtown area and have an oyster pass... 

btw. party shorts = deeee shit.

I have today and tomorrow open, so hit me back with where you'd like to meet up and i'll be there.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

oh yea, i was going to go to camedon market today. because i heard that was the place to buy what i LOVE to smoke.

*edit* its noon here almost, i'm gonna check back in at around 5pm here local time... I want to find a place that doesnt close at bloody 6pm!!! seriously, whats the deal with that, this area around where im staying has a bunch of hot college girls wearing skirts that are 3 inches from pussy, but theres no clubs or whatever that i can get my game on in! 

pisses me off is what it does.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Suburbahick said:


> where im staying has a bunch of hot college girls wearing skirts that are 3 inches from pussy,


I dont believe this...i need to see pictures to confirm your 3 inch theory


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

ooooh patience young one, pictures will be coming.

I guess nobody wants to herf with me tonight or tomorrow? I feel the love


----------

